# Pas de synchro Photo quand le Mac travaille



## LeZardo (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je lance ce thread pour vous informer d'un découverte, peut-être est-ce déjà connu.
J'ai remarqué que Photo sur mon iMac 5K 2019 sous Big Sur ne synchronise pas les photos iCloud quand il est en charge (compression video sous Handbrake par exemple).

Voilà c'est tout ! Ça peut être bon à savoir car j'ai galéré un bon moment avant de comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionnait pas.
Il est possible même que ce soit toute la synchro iCloud qui se met en pause quand le mac est en utilisation processeur très élevée...


----------



## Anthony (8 Septembre 2022)

La synchronisation iCloud dépend effectivement de la charge de la machine, même si le fonctionnement est légèrement différent sur les machines Apple Silicon, où les tâches sont réparties sur les différents _clusters_ de cœurs en fonction de leur nature. (Accessoirement, je déplace dans la bonne rubrique.)


----------

